# vip222k and sw21 and tv2



## yomero_petatero

I have the following situation, a dish with two individual lnb's pointing to 110 and 119, cable coax from each lnb to a switch SW21. Hooked a VIP222k and do check switch, they are ok, connected yellow tagged cable (home distribution system) for UHF for TV2 on channel 60, no luck, no signal on TV2, if I turn off both TV1 and TV2. Turn TV2 ok, signal, but not in TV1 and the reverse also happens. Turn off, then turn on, TV1 signal, but not in TV2. TV1 in dual mode, to air, channel 60.

Any suggestions.

Thanks..


----------



## scooper

If you are truly using Legacy Dual LNBs with SW21s - then you need a SW21 for each tuner on the 222K (total of 2). You also need to pay attention to how they are hooked up - Sat 1 on 119 or 110, and the SAT2 on the other.

Would you please run a check switch and tell us EXACTLY what it says your dish / switch combination is ?


----------



## yomero_petatero

Thanks for your reply, When I go to check switch, the following is displayed in Satellite input 1: port 1, satellite 119, trans ok and port 2, satellite 110, trans ok, status: reception verified and switch: SW21.

Attached is an image with my configuration, as mentioned before I can't see TV2 using the UHF, in dual mode. I'm using channel 60, air, in the modulator setup for TV2 Out.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## BobaBird

The DPP Triplexer (and original Separator) can't be used with legacy LNBs and switches. It can only be used with a DPP switch. The Triplexer and Separator work by directing the higher stacked band to one of the satellite inputs. Legacy LNBs and switches do not do stacking, and further send only odd or even transponders at a time, so there's nothing for the second tuner to work with. See http://www.dishuser.org/dishpro.php.

What does it say for Satellite input 2? Dish's dual-tuner receivers need to have both satellite inputs connected as scooper described.

Why wasn't the dish replaced when you got an HD receiver? You're missing the bulk of the HD channels. Depending on where "south" is, you need either the Dish 1000.2 (110-119-129) or the Dish 1000.4 (61.5-72.7-77). Both have 3 DishPro LNBs and an integrated DPP switch which will let you properly use the Triplexer for a single-cable installation.


----------



## scooper

First off - if your "south" is in Mexico or points further south - we shouldn't be having this conversation, since you're getting Dish service illegally.

Everything to the left of the Holland diplexer needs to be replaced with DishProPlus equipment. As Bob said - you should be using a 1000.2 or 1000.4 dish with the 3 DishPro LNB / DPP switch. If you need separate dishes, replace the LNBs with DishPro LNBs, and replace the SW21 with a DPP33 switch.

You probably also need to rotate the Diplexer 180 degrees - the sat input to the DPP33, the OTA input to TV2, and the combined to the DPP triplexer.

If you want to use the LNBs and the existing SW21 - replace the DPP Triplexer with another diplexer, add an additional SW21 that goes straight to the LNBs and tuner 2 input on the reciever. And you still need to swap the combined / SAT inputs on the existing Holland diplexer.


----------



## yomero_petatero

Bobabird,

I'm in Arizona, so, according to your reply, I would need the 1000.2, I moved into a house where the installation was as described before, I thought I would be able to use it with the vip22k.I did not remove the dish from my previous home. Yes, I'm missing a lot of the HD channels. Then the option is to buy the 1000.2 and install it. 
Thanks. 

By the way, FYI, Satellite input 2, shows nothing.

Scooper,
I tempted to do what you suggest, just as a learning experience, I do not know if that would be expensive when compared with getting a 1000.2.

Questions, when you said, ' ..replace the DPP Triplexer with another diplexer', where would the outputs be connected in the vip222k? sat 1 and .. ? and, '...and tuner 2 input on the receiver.', do you mean the input for sat 2 in the vip222k?

Thanks again for you help and reply


----------



## scooper

The 1000.2 is the correct answer.

If you want to try what I suggested - the sat output on the diplexer would go to tuner 1 input, the OTA input would go to the TV2 output. Common goes to the common on the existing Holland. Then you would add a 2nd SW21 that connects to the 110/119 LNBs (just like the first SW21) and then straight to the Tuner 2 input of the VIP222K.


----------



## jdmvtec93

hi

i live in an apartment complex the issue is that they installed two 3x8 switches for each legacy sat and the thing is that the 8 sw21 are already taken (including one mine) but i need two for the 2nd TV to work i am planing to add two 3x4 one to each sat and then add 2 more sw21. (see picture) will this work?


----------

